# Spouse visa



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi 

I am appying or a spouse visa for my husband to live with me in the uk. I wanted to ask is there a validity date for a property inspection report? 

Also i have 6 months pay slips and bank statements. My sixth pay slip is due at the end of the month, i wanted to know can i print an online version of the bank statement and submit it (this will be the sixth one) and will this have to be stamped by the bank? 

Thanks


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry posted this in wrng place


----------

